# Dinosaurs!!! The 'new' Erotica Tentacles!



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

Well... erm... read the article. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2441470/Taken-T-Rex-ravished-raptor--Is-world-ready-Dinosaur-erotica.html

I'm not sure how I'd go about writing this, but you know what they say, 'where there's a will, there's some money to be had.'

I dunno. Slightly speechless (yet dino-curious.)


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Quickie search in Erotica revealed 22 Dinosaur erotica books.  Including at least 2 Jurassic Gangbangs.
Prices range from 99 cents to 4.99.
There was also a Da Vinci book listed in that category for $50.


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

Finally!


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> Including at least 2 Jurassic Gangbangs.


Well, Jurassic Gangbangs are a given I suppose.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

AnitaDobs said:


> Well, Jurassic Gangbangs are a given I suppose.


I don't have enough bleach in the house to scrub that image outta my head. Wowza.


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

Dolphin said:


> Finally!


One word is sometimes enough to make me laugh.

Then I saw that attractive dolphin in your profile pic... hmmmm... I think my imagination needs to stop right there. Dolphins are sacred. Somehow.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

SBTB has a great review of one of these books:

http://smartbitchestrashybooks.com/blog/ravished-by-the-triceratops


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Ew. I could never fancy a triceratops. They're far too lumpy. At least a velociraptor has a certain litheness about it.


ETA: did I just say that out loud?


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

AnitaDobs said:


> Then I saw that attractive dolphin in your profile pic... hmmmm... I think my imagination needs to stop right there. Dolphins are sacred. Somehow.


I guess you've never met Stinky the Loner Dolphin.


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

beccaprice said:


> SBTB has a great review of one of these books:
> 
> http://smartbitchestrashybooks.com/blog/ravished-by-the-triceratops


It's a small triceratops on the cover there. Still, it may be hung like a T-rex for all I know.

Anyway, I better leave this thread alone for a while, or I know I'll say something I'll regret.


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

Dolphin said:


> I guess you've never met Stinky the Loner Dolphin.


So much for sacred dolphins


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I would find this odd if a friend hadn't introduced me to Pterodactyl porn a few years ago. Now THAT was weird in a "Wow. I really can't unsee that." sort of way.


----------



## Scribbler (Apr 27, 2012)

AnitaDobs said:


> It's a small triceratops on the cover there. Still, it may be hung like a T-rex for all I know.
> 
> Anyway, I better leave this thread alone for a while, or I know I'll say something I'll regret.


Too late, methinks.


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

This is why Amazon really needs to roll out that adult filter we keep talking about. Oh, Dino!

Which reminds me: anyone else old enough to remember alt.barney.die.die.die?

The internet has come full circle. All is well in the universe.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Gretchen Galway said:


> This is why Amazon really needs to roll out that adult filter we keep talking about. Oh, Dino!


I can see it now a teacher assigns a book report on dino's to some 2nd grader who comes in with a summary of one these books. 10 times better if it s a nun as the teacher.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Man, I am already on top of this.

Not, um, literally, because of the spikes, but...the genre...


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

Problem with T-rex is the tiny... arms.


----------



## Zenferno (May 29, 2013)

Aren't Amazon going after beast erotica though?  As in, blocking various titles.  Or is it only works that flirt with animals that exist in our time?


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Zenferno said:


> Aren't Amazon going after beast erotica though? As in, blocking various titles. Or is it only works that flirt with animals that exist in our time?


I, personally, have never flirted with an animal.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

So does this mean Prickle and Goo really did get it on??


----------



## Magda Alexander (Aug 13, 2011)

Why stop there? Why not do it with a whale? Just think what you could do with a blowhole. The mind reels.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Magda Alexander said:


> Why stop there? Why not do it with a whale? Just think what you could do with a blowhole. The mind reels.


Your author photo _looks_ sweet, but you're obviously concealing dirty, filthy genius under that smile.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

Magda Alexander said:


> Why stop there? Why not do it with a whale? Just think what you could do with a blowhole. The mind reels.


They don't call them sperm whales for nothing. Oh god, I went there out loud didn't I?


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Before I quit my job, I worked at a natural history museum and one of our scientists was the author of this book:



He was one of my favorite people there and had such a wicked sense of humor. He'd host dinners for our wealthy donors and delight them with displays of petrified dinosaur *cough* bones *cough*.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Okay, I'll let you all play with dinosaurs and will start something brand new (well, I hope): sex sandsharks.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Okay, I'll let you all play with dinosaurs and will start something brand new (well, I hope): sex sandsharks.


Relevant:


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

smreine said:


> Relevant:


----------



## olefish (Jan 24, 2012)

I have to hand it to the authors, Chrisine Sims and Alara,  they have cornered the market on dragon/dino/griffon/troll erotica.  Take a look at the author page , five pages of beast erotica ... whew.  I think there's a lesson there for us ... Know your market?


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

SHARKNADO...YES!!!  

I'd expect that from Tara Reid but was surprised to see Zeiring in it. If you're gonna sell out baby...sell out big!

Gotta feel bad for John Heard though.


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

Diana & Lacey said:


> I'm stunned... I can't believe Sharknado was an actual movie....


Dino porn doesn't seem so crazy anymore, does it?


----------



## Sebastiene (Dec 15, 2011)

Excuse my dinnocence, but do the dinosaurs stay dinosaurs? 
Or is this like a werewolf thing?
Or is it like two(+) really intelligent dinosaurs getting it on?
Is this a time travel thing where a human gets really, really lonely?

And what can Amazon crack down on, in this case? It's either a mythical creature (like werewolf), a really fascinating ancient history book for adults about two animals, or it's... what? Fossil bestiality?

I mean, to each their (consenting adult) own, but even my residual Catholic guilt doesn't know how to react to this.


----------



## Sebastiene (Dec 15, 2011)

R-rated Sharknado. *hides under desk*


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

Dolphin said:


> Finally!


Agreed. It was about damn time!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

There actually was a series of mainstream paranormal romance featuring were-dinosaurs (I kid you not) a few years ago, so this is not a new trend.

Here's one of them:


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

Sebastiene said:


> Excuse my dinnocence, but do the dinosaurs stay dinosaurs?
> Or is this like a werewolf thing?
> Or is it like two(+) really intelligent dinosaurs getting it on?
> Is this a time travel thing where a human gets really, really lonely?
> ...


The synopsis of the book reviewed by SBTB is that once there was a cave woman, and she met a lonely triceratops who was being shunned by his triceratops lady. Suddenly, secks.

It's what it says on the tin. Buxom, anachronistic cave ladies have relations with randy dinosaurs. There's obviously some liberties being taken, but it's as earnest as any other monster erotica. I'd be inclined to call it bestiality, but who knows. The main issue with bestiality is consent/abuse, right? These dinosaurs are clearly ready and willing.

If you're looking for some hot and heavy dino on dino action, I think Kate's former coworker has you covered. His study of the topic appears to have been quite thorough.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

and on this note, I shall say good night.  I need to show my husband what tenacle sex is, dino sex was too expensive today.


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00EZCQADA/kbpst-20

Two things:

1. 9000s rank. Wow!

2. That review. lol


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

Diana & Lacey said:


> That is the best review I've ever seen! I'd BUY the book just to read it because of that review. LOL


Oh, it's a guaranteed purchase for me...on my wife's account, of course.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

9000 rating, selling like hotcakes. Next time anyone gets a crazy idea for a book and you think it is far fetched, go for it 

Maybe a SM book with a title: She loved the cactus


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

superfictious said:


> Oh, it's a guaranteed purchase for me...on my wife's account, of course.


You're a wiseman


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Dominated by the billionaire dinosaur...


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Anya said:


> Dominated by the billionaire dinosaur...


*head explodes*


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

> Dominated by the billionaire dinosaur...


Don't laugh. Someone will get around to it.


----------



## RMHuffman (Apr 1, 2013)

So tawdry. If anyone cares to read about healthy, platonic human-dinosaur relationships, see link in my sig.


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

I have been avoiding this thread but this morning I just had to look.  Going back to bed now to rethink my entire life plan.


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

RMHuffman said:


> So tawdry. If anyone cares to read about healthy, platonic human-dinosaur relationships, see link in my sig.


I can't remember the last time I had a healthy human-dinosaur relationship. Those T-rex's are just cads.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Tentacles don't do it for me personally, but at least I can see why they might appeal to others.

Dinosaurs though?  NOT as comedy?  That's like giant crocodile erotica - and yes, Rule 34, that must be out there somewhere - but still... I just don't see anything about giant reptiles that would get someone hot under the collar (or anywhere else.)  

I can't help wondering if some people just like to play at writing the strangest thing they can think of on the chance that they hit an undiscovered niche!


----------



## Claudia King (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow.
I usually consider myself pretty wacky when it comes to hopping on the latest fetish bandwagon, but I don't think I've ever considered dinosaur porn before. 

Thanks for making my day!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Keith Raven was going to buy some tofu when all of a sudden... his life changed, FOREVER. <3


----------



## Nihilist (Aug 9, 2013)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Keith Raven was going to buy some tofu when all of a sudden... his life changed, FOREVER. <3


I laughed so hard hot coffee came out of my nose. And by coffee I mean Jameson. And by hot, I mean crushed ice.


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

Hmm. Tough job, working for a domineering billionaire dinosaur. You're playing with fire when you take extended lunch breaks. I can only imagine what poor Keith's punishment was.

Or maybe...he secretly craved it?


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

RMHuffman said:
 

> So tawdry. If anyone cares to read about healthy, platonic human-dinosaur relationships, see link in my sig.


You know, I'm about the last guy who'll ever read Christian fiction of any kind, but I've got to give you credit for antediluvian Bible fanfic. That's pretty compelling.

Not that it couldn't be improved with a little embellishment, of course....


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Nathalie et al,


----------



## Duane Gundrum (Apr 5, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> I can see it now a teacher assigns a book report on dino's to some 2nd grader who comes in with a summary of one these books. 10 times better if it s a nun as the teacher.


Not only is she a nun, but we then find out she's actually the author!


----------



## georgette (Sep 4, 2013)

"I hate you, you hate me, we're a dysfunctional family...bang bang boom, Barney hits the floor, no more purple dinosaur! Don't worry about his body, we flushed it down the potty..." My kids came home from kindergarten singing that song.  I was so proud of them for learning the word "dysfunctional".

So, dinosaur secks...I mean, you just never know what will take off.  Last year Virginia Wade was KILLING it with Bigfoot sex.  Of course, it's much harder to make a living with the fetish stuff now that Amazon is going all Defcon Five with their adult filter.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

NEXT ON BANNED AMAZON BOOKS:

- meteorite sex
- unicorn fart sex
- quicksand sex
- lightbulbs gangbangs
- mathematics rape
- oxford comma impreg


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Keith Raven was going to buy some tofu when all of a sudden... his life changed, FOREVER. <3


Bwah hahahahaha


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mimi said:


> Nathalie et al,


*snort*


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

AnitaDobs said:


> Well, Jurassic Gangbangs are a given I suppose.


You will be famous in the google world and with dinosaurs of course


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This thread gives new meaning to the "Big Bang Theory."  Just sayin'.


----------



## Edward Naughty (Nov 11, 2012)

You got your peanut butter on my chocolate!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

I think this is my favorite review comment ever: "Don't worry, it's not bestiality because she's a dinosaur too. At the end of the book, you learn she's a Mega-Sore-As..."


----------



## J Bridger (Jan 29, 2013)

There's at least three by Nina Bangs that were in actual print for a while. First one is called Eternal Prey and it has a review of sorts on the Say What?!? podcast.


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> NEXT ON BANNED AMAZON BOOKS:
> 
> - meteorite sex
> - unicorn fart sex
> ...


I think you've got something with 'Oxford comma impreg'. It would have quite a few writers all in a hot tizzy. There'd have to be a dominant semi-colon though, a really handsome one.


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Nihilist (Aug 9, 2013)

superfictious said:


>


I've got the strangest lady [tentacle] right now.


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

The newest Amazon category:

DinErotica!

First it secks you, then you become Dinner!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

OMAGAD I did a search for dinosaur porn on Google.


----------



## J Bridger (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah NY Mag covered it too - http://nymag.com/thecut/2013/10/qa-the-women-who-write-dinosaur-erotica.html?mid=twitter_nymag


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

OMG...OMG! It's going MAINSTREAM!


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

Find your niche.

Find your niche.

Find your niche.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Um…my new release just got its first ‘also-viewed’…  guess what’s in the number one position


----------



## MindyWilde (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok you guys have to post all your Dinosaur porn in the book bazaar so that I can read these masterpieces


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

ToniD said:


> Um&#8230;my new release just got its first 'also-viewed'&#8230; guess what's in the number one position


Aw yissssss! You're all set now. Maybe you should just go with the flow and start writing dinorotica instead.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Dolphin said:


> Aw yissssss! You're all set now. Maybe you should just go with the flow and start writing dinorotica instead.


Hmmm. Well, my protags are geologists. I suppose they could be doing radiocarbon dating on the rock where some dinosaur bones are found. And then&#8230NA from the bones. And then&#8230;dinosaur gets reconstituted. And then&#8230;actually, and then the mind boggles&#8230;.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

An unfiltered google search will get you some kinky acts involving this dinosaur:


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

swolf said:


> An unfiltered google search will get you some kinky acts involving this dinosaur:


DON'T I KNOW IT. *scratching eyes out since the other day*


----------



## MindyWilde (Oct 2, 2013)

Huffington post now has an article on it.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/05/dinosaur-erotica-author-alara-branwen-interview_n_4049376.html?ref=topbar


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

DIY at Home Dinosaur sex!









































































RAWR RAWR! 
(so creepy... lol!)


----------



## olefish (Jan 24, 2012)

MindyWilde said:


> Huffington post now has an article on it.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/05/dinosaur-erotica-author-alara-branwen-interview_n_4049376.html?ref=topbar


Now I wonder how wise it was for Alara to give the interview.

There will be a flood of imitators, who will dilute her niche on dino porn

Amazon will get a bunch of crybaby moralists decrying the deluge of dino porn. And Amazon will most probably put her works in the adult dungeon for breaking the bestiality ban.

I suppose it's case now of shovelling out that hay while the sun shines?


----------



## Steamdave (Sep 24, 2013)

As a paleontologist, I find the idea of dinosaur porn absolutely silly.
Buf it's a paying market... I might as well find me an alias


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

Oh dear lord... http://www.dailydot.com/lol/jurassic-heart-dating-sim-t-rex/


----------



## DGS (Sep 25, 2013)

hahahah,

http://www.amazon.com/Shades-Paleontology-Billionaire-Dinosaur-Erotica-ebook/dp/B00FQLPWV0/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kstore_4

and a business lesson.

If the market is dominated by someone already, and their products (all but one) are not selling great, THAT MARKET IS SATURATED and there won't be new buyers.

New people jumped in, and they wasted their time as books are 150k+


----------

